# My Mom



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Mom passed from this world at 7:24 this morning. She is at peace.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My deepest sympathy and love to you and your family EQ.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you have my sympathy as well EQ. all my love to your and your family


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, EQ. You and your family were so good to your mom in her last days. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your mothers passing, EQ. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been thinking of you and your family these past weeks. I'm sorry to her of your moms passing. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very sorry.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your mom's passing. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss too... Thankfully you were able to be there for her in her final weeks.... you are lucky for that, remember her always happy & fun & full of life. I hope you find comfort in what you were able to do for her in the last while. Again, my and my families sympathies to you and yours.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

EQ so sorry for you loss my prayers and sympathies are with you and you family


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear this EQ.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You and your loved ones are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss EQ.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's sad news. I'm very sorry to hear it.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. It was a long hard battle at times but at least the last few weeks went quickly.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Evil Queen.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your mom, my sympathies


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Evil Queen, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your loss tooo, but you're right - your mom is at peace.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

You are in our thoughts, EQ.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## weeatpoison (May 22, 2010)

My thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------

